# The Elk that got away..What would you do?



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

This is a great video, what would you do in this scenario?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Not many options there.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Man..... nerves of steel right there. Thats hilarious to watch but I'm sure it was a bummer for him. Isn't there a video out there somewhere of a rutting bull standing over a hunter drooling on him? I think it was a Primos video or something...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

go back and change my pants and find a lake to take a bath in.That take some balls just to sit there. That would be cool to be that close to a big bull.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> go back and change my pants and find a lake to take a bath in.That take some balls just to sit there. That would be cool to be that close to a big bull.


That's what I would have to do also. LOL!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I would have just kissed him on that wet nose of his.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I would have just kissed him on that wet nose of his.


If the guy had just stood up and yelled, then the elk would have left him a present he could have come on here and started his own poop thread with. :lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

He played it just right. His only shot was to be drawn back before it got that close, then hold it until a shot presented itself.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

That big bugger must have a cold, I don't think his sniffer is working too well. All the scent cover in the world couldn't mask the load in that guy's pants. :shock:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Good thing that guy didn't put cow-in heat urine on his boots; that bull might have mounted him up. :shock: 

I would had attempted to be the first man to ever stab a bull to death with an arrow.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

It looked like the bull was just a nervous as the hunter.
I could see the bull trying to decide weather to bolt, or stomp that hunter into the ground.
Pretty cool video.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I had that same thing happen only about 12 yards away and I had to hike out with out my underpanties on.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll tell you what. I would take that video home and have my trophy. That would be awsome. I think I would have tried to swat him on the nose


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> So tell me again how smart bull elk are. :roll:


Did the bull elk get away? :roll: That's what I thought!

I have have had several close encounters like this, with deer, moose, coyotes, turkeys, and yes even bull elk.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> A bang bang stick would have swiss cheesed his ass.


You make it sound as if killing a deer with a "bang bang stick" is hard. :roll: NOT!! :?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Go ahead, bowguys. Throw your best. -oOo- It might be interesting. -()/>- o-||


It's bow*men*, get it right. :roll:



> So I guess the bull knew he could just walk up on the bowhunter and he wouldn't have been within 300 yards of a gun hunter?


Are you paying attention "bang bang stick" guy? I never said killing this bull with a rifle was hard, I am saying it isn't hard to kill deer with one either. :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Good comeback.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fatbass said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > fatbass said:
> ...


Anymore of those rolling eyes and you will get a headache.

Do you rifle folks wear orange just to make it a little bit of a challenge? :? :wink:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ywo of my 3 thoughts were already taken:


Mojo1 said:


> I would had attempted to be the first man to ever stab a bull to death with an arrow.. :lol: :wink:


2-Change the drawers issue.

3rd would be to sign two big contracts, one with your camo mfgr and one with your scent cover mfgr. That is incredible.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Ywo of my 3 thoughts were already taken:
> 
> 
> Mojo1 said:
> ...


I believe this footage was used for a scent elimination product a couple of years ago.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I haven't been that close to an elk before, but I once took a friend to make audio recordings of elk. She'd never seen elk before. We located a nice bull in an area where there was nothing but junipers, so I had her climb up against the trunk of one while I moved further down and started calling. The bull eventually moved down behind the very tree that she was hiding in. We wanted him to bugle, so I cut loose with the most aggressive bugle I could muster and it did the trick. But after he bugled back, he raked the tree a good one and I heard my friend whimper. Funny that the bull didn't seem to hear. Anyway, I broke cover, the bull split and I ran up the hill to see if she was alright. As she crawled out from under the tree, she was crying and I thought she was hurt. Nope - she was just awe struck.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's good story Finn!! 

Once when I thought I would try 'still' hunting for elk...I had three cows walk with-in two yards of me...never did scare them away. Just those big eye's staring at me... _(O)_ _(O)_

Same year I bugled in a guy on a horse... :shock:

Oh, and yeah, I *was* wearing orange 'as per the law'...!!  :mrgreen:

Oh...I'm sorry EPEC !!! :shock: ...This _is_ the archery section and I was rifle hunting... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Well I would of went for the knees for a take down, then worked the joints. I probably would of went for an arm bar or a choke out, I would just see which opportunity presented itself first. 8) 

Well now for what I would of really done! It would of been more along the lines of changing my shorts afterwards. I thought that elk was going to gore the dude. :shock:


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

Been there. Done that. Loved it. can't wait for it to happen again. only difference was i was lying on the ground flat. bull caught me offgaurd and so i just hit the deck, and was going to let him walk by. he stopped right over me and did the same thing as in this video. was there for truly 35-40 seconds, then he put his nose right against my side and took a good whiffe. then he snorted so loud i thought he would have a heart attack. he whirled and broke a 5" quakie right off as he hit it. like the video, i got no shot. also fed a live calf right out of my hand once. that was cooler than the bull. but thats a different story.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

PRO Said
"Do you rifle folks wear orange just to make it a little bit of a challenge?" 

Some of them try and make it more challenging with orange but over the last couple of years I have seen a lot of pictures of Utah camo rifle hunters. So it must be getting even tougher to get one with a bang stick. 


Most of the bang stick hunters would have pooped their pants at 900 yards let alone 2 yards.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

fatbass wrote:


> I pronounce "bowguys" like "bogies".


 Somebody mentioned my name? I guess I will have to post the results from the 06 bowhunt again. 
[attachment=0:1ben1qd5]IMG_0341.jpg[/attachment:1ben1qd5]  :mrgreen:

I'll title this "the elk that didn't get away"


----------

